
A breakdown of a GIF decoder (2012) - userbinator
http://commandlinefanatic.com/cgi-bin/showarticle.cgi?article=art011
======
nineteen999
The first "serious" C program I wrote was a GIF87a decoder on Linux, using
SVGAlib, back in 1998 or 1999. The reference implementation I had was written
by somebody else, in QBASIC of all things. So I just translated it into C
line-by-line until it worked. Of course the resulting program was not pretty
at all, and I don't really think I understood how it worked, but I learned a
lot. It was my first experience learning how to not write good C programs,
something I am still trying to avoid today.

------
nayuki
For anyone interested in implementing low-level code to read/write GIF files,
here is the reference spec reformatted from plain text to HTML:
[https://www.nayuki.io/page/gif89a-specification-
html](https://www.nayuki.io/page/gif89a-specification-html)

------
xvilka
If not Mozilla Internet would have migrated to animated WebP already. But due
to their unreasonable policy they ignore users' voice for eight years:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=600919](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=600919)

